
Ask HN: Job application tracking featured on Show HN a few months ago? - coaxial
I&#x27;d like to find the URL but I can&#x27;t remember the name of the application.<p>IIRC, someone made it while they were job hunting to keep their sanity.<p>Does anyone remember the name? It was posted on Show HN a few months ago.
======
coaxial
I found it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16912546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16912546)

jobhound.io

